# Cat peeing every 3 days



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Can some one tell me if this is normal? My DD has a 4 year old cat who has had calcium build ups before. The vet was able to work them out and put the cat on the very expensive food. Well DD can not afford the food so the pet store told her the one they have will be just as good. The low magnesium high protein is the way to go.
For about 5 months now the cat goes into the litter box , scratches but does not pee. This will go on for 2-3 days then when he does pee he pees for ever.
I have suggested apple cider vinegar in the water but was hoping for any other suggestions.
The visit to the vet will have to wait for a few weeks due to money.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:umno: That is so not normal, on any level.
Something is really wrong, that poor cat. Would the vet be willing to work with your dd and maybe she can pay part now and part later? Mine will do that on occasion, it's worth asking as Kitty needs to get in sooner than in a few weeks.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

He also needs a low ash food.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

The pet store cannot recommend food unless they know what kind of crystals are forming. The kitty might have a less common crystal forming and, if so, the food could make it worse. What food did the vet put him on? 
He needs help and is in pain when he is tying to go it sounds like he is blocked. 

ETA: just noticed you said calcium not crystals...That is very rare in cats. Is the kitty on wet or dry food?


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

This is not normal and could be life threatening.

Read this article http://feline-nutrition.org/health/feline-cystitis-and-bladderkidney-stones


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

That cat cannot wait a few weeks. He needs a vet NOW.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

To encourage a vet to accept payments, I would offer to pay by leaving several checks, to be deposited every couple weeks or so, on the date of service. 

If your daughter can't afford proper cat food considering its condition... how to say this gently, but I am thinking of that poor cat... I hope that IF it becomes necessary, she can afford to euthanize or do the job herself. Better that than allowing the cat's bladder to literally burst if he is blocked - agonizing way to go.

Even if he's not completely blocked, think of how you would feel if you had to hold it for two or three days straight if you really had to go! No thanks!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I agree that the cat can not wait. If your DD can't work out a payment plan with a vet it would be in the cat's best interest to give it to someone who can afford to give it the care it needs. 

I know hoe expensive treatment and special food can be...I've also had a cat with calcium crystals. However, Spanky refused to eat the vet food so I did a lot of research and ended up putting him on Whiskas wet food (comes in pouches, not cans). I also encouraged him to drink lots of water...he liked to drink water from my cupped hands as it ran out of the faucet (yes, he was spoiled). We got a tabletop water fountain and he liked to drink from that too. 

Whenever I saw Spanky exhibiting behaviors like you described I knew it was time to rush him to the vet. Your DD's cat is suffering and can die a very painful death if treatment isn't sought immediately.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

OK he is going today. Thanks


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

steff bugielski said:


> OK he is going today. Thanks


Keep us updated! Sending good thoughts your way


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yes, definitely keep us updated! I hope the vet is willing to work out a payment plan and I hope with all my heart the kitty will be okay!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes Mom Payment Plan strikes again
Vet said there was no blockage or infection. But since he has a history he suggestd if the special food was too expensive then to add chicken broth to Urinary health dry food, adding moisture and sodium, causing him to drink more. Also to keep him in his own room with his own box just to be sure he is peeing everyday.
There is another cat so no way to tell for sure. We did have a cat that used to pee in the shower right over the drain.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thank goodness he was able to be seen and is alright. Also thanks for the update! I didn't mean to come off harsh or anything BTW. Take care!


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update. Read the link I posted.

Dry food is the absolute worse thing to feed a cat. Raw would be best but if you cant or wont do raw get a grain free canned food. Get rid of the kibble.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh good! Definitely try the Whiskas in the pouch. Spanky did really good on it. And hydration is SO important. Lots and lots of fresh water and broth!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Good! Thanks for the update. You are a great mom!!


----------



## Eclectic Life (Nov 12, 2009)

Yep, no kibble! Good that you took him in to the Vet.


----------



## RobertRogers (Nov 20, 2007)

It could be your cat has a urinary tract infection


----------

